# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  EWN#90 mpampou Μήλεσι

## mpampou

Καλώς σας βρήκα, θα ήθελα το ενδιαφέρον σας σχετικά με τη σύνδεση μου στο AWMN, είμαι στην περιοχή Μήλεσι (Μαλακάσας) και έχω οπτική επαφή με Εύβοια Μαρκόπουλο και στον Κάμπο του Ωρωπού το Σάββατο θα έχω ένα φίλο ο οποίος θα με βοηθήσει να σκανάρουμε την ευρύτερη περιοχή. Εδώ θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας σχετικά με το αν θα μπορούσα κατ’ αρχήν να συνδεθώ σε κάποιο access point ή αν θα έπρεπε να χτυπήσω πάνω σε μία κατευθυντική κεραία? Ποιος θα μπορούσε να με βοηθήσει σχετικά με το ποιόν και πού θα μπορέσω να κατευθύνω την κεραία, το στίγμα μου είναι καταχωρημένο. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων 
Φιλικά Μπάμπης.Τ

----------


## tzortzisd

Σκαναρε αρχικα να δεις τι βρισκεις και μετα ποσταρε τα ευρηματα!

----------


## hedgehog

Ως το Σάββατο θα υπάρχει AP στημένο σε εμένα, οπότε give it a try, αν και ομολογώ πως δεν είμαι αισιόδοξος  ::

----------


## dti

Καλωσήλθες Μπάμπη, 

To WiND δίνει καλές προοπτικές για link προς τα ap's των hedgehog, AimOS, Exoticom_orp, και ακόμη πιο μακριά προς mew στην Αυλίδα.
Βέβαια θα χρειαστείς κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό για το scan με ισχυρή κατευθυντική κεραία. Το Σαββατοκύριακο, θα είμαι στον Ωρωπό, αν χρειαστείς βοήθεια, ευχαρίστως να έλθω. 
Ανέβασε με πρώτη ευκαιρία εδώ ή στο WiND φωτογραφίες με τη θέα που έχεις.

----------


## mpampou

Πάντως ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρων που δείχνεται, και ευελπιστώ να πάνε όλα καλά.

----------


## dti

Θα πάνε κατά πάσα πιθανότητα καλά τα πράγματα... 
Οι φωτογραφίες σου αφήνουν πολλά περιθώρια αισιοδοξίας. Κάποια στιγμή σήμερα θα γίνει και το scan (έχω μιλήσει με τον hedgehog).

----------


## hedgehog

Αν και το scan έγινε χωρίς κανένα αποτέλεσμα, τα πράγματα δεν είναι καθόλου αρνητικά.

Όπως φανταζόμουν, οπτική με το Μαρκόπουλο δεν υπάρχει, αφού μας κόβει ένας λόφος 20 m απο την πλάτη μου.

Επίσης αποτύχαμε να πιάσουμε σήμα και απο τον exoticom. Ωστόσο φαίνεται να υπάρχει καθαρή οπτική επαφή με 69eyes-2, αλλά και πολύ μεγάλο κομμάτι της Εύβοιας.

Απο πολύ δύσκολη έως εντελώς ανέφικτη η σύνδεση με Αυλίδα / Χαλκίδα (IMHO πάντα), αφού φαίνονται ξαπλωμένες πάνω σε ταράτσες σε 100 m+ απόσταση, ενώ η εκκλησία του χωριού κόβει πολύ μεγάλο μέρος της προς τα 'κει θέας.

stay tunned  ::

----------


## Exoticom

Δυστυχώς από τις φωτο βλέπω ότι δεν έχουμε οπτική επαφή ,εγώ δεν βλέπω καθόλου το Μίλεσι από το σημείο που βρίσκεται ο ιστός .

----------


## mpampou

Καλησπέρα ξανά, ξέρετε είχα αφήσει κάποιο διάστημα για να αναπτυχθεί λίγο το δίκτυο μπάς και μπορέσω και εγώ να βγάλω κάποιο αξιόπιστο link, αλλά απ’ ότι μου δείχνουν τα στοιχεία του wind δεν βλέπω κάποια ανάπτυξη στην περιοχή? Ως προς τι αυτές οι καθυστερείς δεν υπάρχουν άτομα που ενδιαφέρονται η υπάρχει ένας καθησυχασμός λόγω των γραμμών adsl. Αυτά τα αναφέρω όσων αφορά τα link από την πλευρά του Ωρωπού.
Εγώ εξακολουθώ να ενδιαφέρομαι!!!

Υ.Γ. Χρήστο έχω ακόμα τα γυαλιά σου και συγνώμη αν σε έχω γράψει ως προς τις προσκλήσεις που μου έχεις κάνει αλλά προστέθηκε και άλλο μέλος στην οικογένεια.

----------


## liousis

Δυστυχώς Μπάμπη όσο πιο πολύ αφήνεις κάτι,σε αφήνει και αυτό.Για να προχωρήσει το δίκτυο θέλει ο καθένας από εμάς να βάλει το λιθαράκι του.Οι περισσότεροι από εμάς που συνδεθήκαμε για πολύ καιρό δεν είχαμε κάποιον γύρω μας και έτσι ο εξοπλισμός μας αναπαυόταν στον ιστό χωρίς σύνδεση για πολύ πολύ καιρό.Η περιοχή είναι σχετικά "παρθένα",οπότε καταλαβαίνεις τις δυσκολίες που έχουμε όλοι μας με το hobby μας,τι οποίες και εσύ θα περάσεις μαζί μας,εάν προσπαθήσεις να μπεις στην κοινότητά μας.
Να ξέρεις ότι εμείς είμαστε εδώ για να σε βοηθήσουμε, όσο περισσότερο μπορέσει ο καθένας μας.
Κάποιος μου είχε πει μια μέρα ότι "όπου δεν πάει το δίκτυο το πάμε εμείς".
Καλώς μας ήρθες λοιπόν ξανά!!!

Φιλικά πάντα...  ::  

Παναγιώτης.

----------


## Space

Κανενα νεο.
Εχω στηλει και pm.
Μηπως ξερει κανεις τι γινεται με τον κομβο?

----------

